# AFX Mega G + Motor (Oil?)



## HOcar (May 12, 2017)

Do the Mega G + enclosed motors require oil? Thanks!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The only slot cars that absolutely must be oiled are the pancake types, especially the original Aurora T-Jets. With the new can type motors a little oil from time to time would not hurt. If you do not have a pinpoint oiler put a very small drop of oil on the tip of a toothpick and apply the oil with that. Excess oil on the endbell bearing might eventually wick through and get on the commutator.


----------



## HOcar (May 12, 2017)

Rich Dumas said:


> The only slot cars that absolutely must be oiled are the pancake types, especially the original Aurora T-Jets. With the new can type motors a little oil from time to time would not hurt. If you do not have a pinpoint oiler put a very small drop of oil on the tip of a toothpick and apply the oil with that. Excess oil on the endbell bearing might eventually wick through and get on the commutator.


Great! Thanks for the reply. I have an oiler with a very small straw, but I would like to find one with a needle.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I use Superlube on all of my slot cars, in my 56 years in the hobby I have not found anything better, especially for T-Jets. Superlube is a synthetic oil with Teflon suspended in it, it is available in hardware stores, but not in bottles with pinpoint tips. Slot Car Corner buys Superlube in bulk and sells it in bottles with a fine tip, the latest bottles also have a captive cap. The Superlube is also available in bottles with several gag labels, my favorite is Dr. D's Slicker-N-Snot Racing oil ('For Picky Racers...").


----------

